# watch batteries



## Frankk12 (Aug 7, 2009)

From what I am seeing there is silver there and also mercury.
Companies buy them her in USA
Kitco buys them 
Do they process these here or do you think they send them overseas


----------



## 4metals (Aug 7, 2009)

Mercury Refining inn Albany NY processes them here in the US
http://www.mercuryrefining.com/home.php/


----------



## Frankk12 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi 4metals
Thanks for that link
It is a good thing that we have companies that handle hazardous metals here in USA


----------



## Strider (Aug 9, 2009)

how much do you have to gather so that you have an ounce?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 9, 2009)

I am thinking the silver in watch batteries runs about 40%, by weight.


----------



## gold4mike (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if the yield is similar for the "watch style" batteries that are found on most computer motherboards these days? I have been saving them to recycle in an effort to keep them from the landfill. I hadn't thought about the possibility of silver in them.

If so, any good suggestions on where to start with recovery methods?

Mike


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 10, 2009)

Mike,
The computer button batteries are usually marked as to what they are. They usually are lithium or ni-cad.
Jim


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 10, 2009)

jimdoc said:


> They usually are lithium or ni-cad.
> Jim



I'm not so sure i would be dropping any Lithium batteries into any acid. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Aug 10, 2009)

Frankk12:

Why do not you take a look to my post " All about silver button batteries"?...It is right here in this wonderful Forum,free for all,all the time.

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 10, 2009)

:arrow: :arrow: :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=2933

http://www.scribd.com/people/documents/756178-http-goldrefiningforum-com


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi aflacglobal 
Thanks for the collection of pdfs
I read the word document of watch batteries Manuel wrote.and it was very good
I was not sure about one thing



> .All silver oxide batteries have a manufacturer´s name,a number between 301 to 399 or the letters “SR” and a number between 43SW to 1130W,with a little practice you will be an expert



These watch batteries have silver mixed with mercury in them
Is this right or am I wrong

If they don't contain mercury I will process them myself if not I don't want to touch it


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 12, 2009)

When I refined a few lots of silver button batteries, about 20 years ago, mercury was used primarily in hearing aid batteries. I don't think that both Ag and Hg are used together in a battery.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Aug 13, 2009)

Precious Mexpert:

The answer is "Yes"...silver oxide batteries contain mercury BUT if you read carefully my post about them I tell you how to handle mercury safely.So start your own business of silver recovering.

GSP is right as always...earing aids batteries are plenty of mercury but they are easily recognized because they are very tall and do not have the numbers that I mentioned on my post. By the way,many of these batteries are gold plated,take a look at this picture.May I ask you which part of Australia do you live?.

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Aug 13, 2009)

Where is the mercury in a button cell?...well...let us travel inside a button cell....mercury is amalgamated with zinc in the gel anode,so you will see mercury like a grey paste.Instead,earing aids cells contain mercury as metal,so if you open it,metal mercury will flow.
Mercury is a necessary evil,it acts like a depolarizing agent in the anode of the cell...if the cell does not have mercury it will work just a few minutes.Mercury prevents bubble formation in the anode.
Have a nice day
Manuel


----------



## Refiner232121 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Manuel

How are you
Thanks for your help.
I am from Wollongong


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Aug 13, 2009)

You live in The Gong!!!!!!!!!!!!....dammit...we both live in cities with a long history in mining.

Look,do not worry about mercury,start now your own silver recovery business,whatever you need just ask.

I post for you some treatment techonolgies for mercury.If you have the chance,go to the Towradgi Beach Park at the sunset with a bottle of whiskey (or beer) and say cheers in my honor.

Have a nice day.

Manuel


----------

